# what's your dog's fav toy?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't do any organized sports but I use small crunchy liver treats. All my coats have pockets loaded and ready to go.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The best toys I have for training are tug toys. I have an assortment of ball on a rope toys and also some fleecy tugs that I braid myself.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

layla loves her jolly ball, she smooshed it so it now makes the most horrible squeaking noise-it has officially become an outside toy, it drives me nuts!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Biscuit adores his lime green Cuz. We have many colors of the Cuz's but he only will play with the green ones. He also loves green tennis balls.
Jack loves stuffed toys, Sasha also loves the Cuz but doesn't care about the color of it and Vanilla loves to steal whatever anyone else is playing with.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i got Sam a cuz one time.. and took it away about 2 mins later... can't stand that LOUD NOISE... lol


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

her favorite toy would be a tie - her stuffed squirrel or her stuffed duck


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bond, Crew, Maybe, and Jag just told me that their fave toys are whichever ones Zoom isn't hoarding at any given moment. :uhoh: 

Actually, Maybe is obsessed with a Kong Ball. It's a riot to watch her throw it up and let it fall deep into the snow, then dig like a mad thing to find it and do it again. 
Crew loves tennis balls and Kong's, and his cow.
Old Bond is happy to lug around a gigantic booda rope with a rubber sleeve in the middle, which has to weigh about 10 pounds, as it has ice and snow frozen to the knots.
Jag loves a stuffed gorilla.
Zoom... Her flamingo, her skunk, her Pelican that the DH just bought her in FL (I prolly wouldn't have paid that much for it if it were for a CHILD!), her sock monkey, and Mr. Crabby Man (a latex squeekie that came home with her from Cotati, CA when I got her). She will share them ONLY with baby puppies and new boarders who are at first timid. She WILL share "her" hedgehog, AKC squirrel, AKC mallard, the singing birthday cake (was actually Lyric's) and ONE of the talking "I Love You" stuffed hearts that Jane Fish sent for Dave the Pointer.
We learned Zoom math several years ago when some friends came over at Christmas with a basket of toys for the dogs (we had 6 at the time.) Zoom looked at them and said "Hmmm...6 toys divided by 6 dogs = 6 toys for ME!!!!!!!!! (She's a diva.)


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I guess I should add mines 
Laffi (golden retriever): wubba 
Midge (aussie shep): frisbee


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Charlie love's Pooh bear she always falls asleep on him and Daisy did love her frog till Charlie killed it !!!! now Daisy likes her Duck.

Maggie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tug toys are Libs favorite training toys...braided fleece more so then rope...like Stephanie, I braid my own....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike's favorite toy is usually one that he can empty of stuffing with as much gusto as possible. I had a huge bag filled with all my daughter's old stuffed animals. It has been greatly diminished! I have found that the doggie stuffed toys do not hold up. The human variety are much sturdier, and in the long run, cheaper. Has anybody purchased the Fire Hose Toy? Ike had that in shreds, in seconds!


----------

